# Waxworm Difficulties



## Autumnvicky (May 23, 2009)

Alright, I was told to move my thread here. Sorry to put this in two places...:8o 

I was told online to feed my wax worms bran or bran cereals mixed with honey. Supposedly they'd live, pupate, and breed well in it. I was told their eggs were laid in bee hives and that's why they were called wax worms. They ate wax and honey.

Well I bought some wax worms from the store, crushed up some bran cereal and bought a brand new honey bear just to feed them. They seem slow, sluggish, and dying one by one. They were eating at first, now they just lay around and wiggle occasionally. Only one made it to cocoon.

I'd like to feed them to my tarantula to give her variety but afraid to use the dying creatures. Not sure if what they ate is safe for her. 

What am I doing wrong? Anyone have experience with wax worm raising and breeding as feeder insects? Their kept at room temperature, with good ventilation.


----------



## Matt K (May 23, 2009)

I have some, and I do not use bran or cereal.  I use plain oats like for oatmeal, and mix in some honey for the oatmeal to absorb until it starts to stick together but is still crumbly.  Then I tear up some wax paper into strips (even though its really parafin) and add a little of that.  I have some sections of cardboard eggcarton in there that they climb on and chew through. None ever make a cocoon, just the worm pupates where ever and may get a little dark brown.  In a short while the moth will hatch out and buzz around alot at night, and remain still during the day.  They are at room temp which in my bug room is 80 or so.  If they are in a container with some sort of lid the moths tend to lay eggs up near the top or along the edge of the lid....just gently push those off back into the container.... also a tiny bit of mist every few days too.


----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2009)

*help*

I'd like to know to. I've had lots of trouble getting waxworms to even the pupae stage. A lot would get a black blotch or more on its body and die days later. :?


----------



## Beneath (May 24, 2009)

I would like to know too. I plan on trying them within the week. Currently I have 8 jars waiting.


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 24, 2009)

Don't get a lot of wax worms until you know you know how to get them to the cocoon stage without dying. I started with fewer than 18. May need to start again with a new batch, these live ones are so unresponsive...

I'll see if we have any oatmeal around the house, couldn't hurt to try  I'll update when I know more

Anyone else have a different method?


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 24, 2009)

*Update:* Found some oatmeal around the house, inside it looked like normal oats so I added Quaker's Oats just so they'd have more. Added in the honey to the crumbling consistency. Their in there now, and seem to be eating. Still slow moving though.

Last night I refrigerated them because I heard it kept them alive longer, like a hibernation. By morning I thought I killed them. They were alive though, started moving again once they warmed up in my room. I don't think I'll ever refrigerate them again. 

Found another cocoon in the jar so if I get a male and female moth I may just make it. Depends on if wax worms perk up and live off the oats and honey. Will look into finding bee pollen somewhere.

More updates later when I see how they react to the new food


----------



## Matt K (May 24, 2009)

They also need to be warm and dark.  Temps in the 80's and dark seems to be important.  I started with a tiny tub of 25 that I bought at a local pet shop and I keep them in a 1 gallon jar with a fine screen hot glued to the lid that I cut a big hole in....

They are always a little slow- never move fast at all.....and mine (for whatever reason) dont make a cocoon, the worm just pupates on the bottom of the jar and sits there until the moth pops out.


----------



## jbm150 (May 24, 2009)

Autumnvicky, what are you trying to feed the moths to?  I want to try moths as well and am starting to look into these.  Are the moths big enough to give to a 4in arboreal T? Or are the only for slings?


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 24, 2009)

I have a Carolina Wolf Spider with an egg sac.

An approximately ( haven't measured her yet ) 3 in. female Avicularia Avicularia. I have a cricket farm for her but I have no other feeder insects so been trying to find variety for her diet. The wax worms and moths may provide some variety I've been looking for, if their safe for her to eat.

Also been thinking about getting a preying mantis, just don't find them easily around where I live. 

I don't have any slings, been thinking about getting a borrowing tarantula sling but don't know what species to start with so I haven't finalized that idea.

Edit: Got a heating pad under their container and put the wax worm container in a dark spot. We'll see if their behavior improves at all.


----------



## Matt K (May 24, 2009)

If you are looking to vary the diet....have you considered various roaches?  They make GREAT feeders!  I feed my T's roaches only....


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 24, 2009)

Any small species? She's not big yet. I could adapt my cricket tank into a roach one or  house them in a tank beside it. 

I have a small warm building outside, used to be a club house that I house my cricket tank in to avoid indoor chirping. I'd have to put them in the club house, family would murder me if one ever escaped in the house.


----------



## rm90 (May 24, 2009)

Autumnvicky said:


> Any small species? She's not big yet. I could adapt my cricket tank into a roach one or  house them in a tank beside it.
> 
> I have a small warm building outside, used to be a club house that I house my cricket tank in to avoid indoor chirping. I'd have to put them in the club house, family would murder me if one ever escaped in the house.


Adult Blatta Lateralis (turkistan roach) get to the size of an adult cricket and also breed vigorously.


----------



## Autumnvicky (May 24, 2009)

Alright I'll seriously look into getting some  They look just the right size, and online sites say they can't climb

*Update again:* Heat made the honey sticky... ; the worms are all like, covered in their food. They do seem to like the dark though.


----------

